# what is EPC



## fizzy1967 (Jun 17, 2007)

The problem with my car not starting sometimes (see my other problem)
is it something to do with this EPC what does epc mean? i have no books on this car so have no idea about anything?please help i will have to walk to work again tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Its the engine management warning light. Best you take it somewhere with as vag-com, for a diagnostic check.


----------



## duncroft (Jan 18, 2007)

HI THIS HAPPENED ON MY CAR FEWS MONTHS AGO YOU NEED TO GET THE ECU RESET TOO MANY FAULTS PROBS

THATS WHAT WAS WRONG WITH MINE 
WERE YOU LOCATED I HAVE NUMBER IF YOU IN BIRMINGHAM AREA ??


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

not neceisarily it could be a multitude of problems...

So go to a specialist with VAG com not Audi dealers as they will rip you off....

^^^ No need to shout mate.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that the EPC light is different from the Engine Management light.

Can't remember what EPC stands for tho.

Nick


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

EPC stands for electronic pedal control. It is the 'drive by wire' system that links the pedals to the engine. Where underneath the accelerator is just a potentiometer which sends a signal to the ECU, instead of a cable into the engine bay.
If the light comes on it means the ECU has detected a fault somewhere, it will be logged so when the engineer plugs in his computer it will tell him where and when.

Regards.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Motorhead said:


> EPC stands for electronic pedal control. It is the 'drive by wire' system that links the pedals to the engine. Where underneath the accelerator is just a potentiometer which sends a signal to the ECU, instead of a cable into the engine bay.
> If the light comes on it means the ECU has detected a fault somewhere, it will be logged so when the engineer plugs in his computer it will tell him where and when.
> 
> Regards.


almost - its 'Electronic Power Control'

Bentley manual says:

"Engine Control Module (ECM) checks all components that are important for function of the EPC after ignition is switched on.

During test of these components, the ECM switches EPC warning lamp on.

If malfunctions are recognized in EPC system during operation of the engine, the ECM switches on EPC warning lamp in instrument cluster. (These malfunctions are listed in DTC table). An entry is made in DTC memory at the same time. "

EPC light on can indicate problems with ECM, pedal position sensors (there are 2), throttle positioning motor, throttle position sensors (2 of these as well), clutch vent switch, brake sense switch. There have been reports that EPC can also indicate a problem with the MAF, although Bentley doesnt identify this.

One of the main faults that is directly related to difficulty starting and that will cause the EPC light to come on is:
P0322 16706 Engine Speed (RPM) Sensor -G28- No signal

If the ECM can't detect a RPM signal from the sensor G28 it wont engage the fuel pump relay so no fuel to injectors...

EPC is not directly related to the Engine Management Light - which relates to emission control problems...

As Nem says, a VAGCOM diagnostic check is called for.


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Doesn`t matter what you acheive in life there`s always someone up your ass waiting to correct you. So here goes "Nem didn`t say that is was meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Regards.


----------

